# webhoster für Domain mit Email und DNS zugriff

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Webhoster, welcher folgendes bietet:

  Domain (minimaler Webspace und Traffic reicht)

 Subdomains anlegen

 DNS Einträge selber setzen, auch per API  

 >= 50 Mailboxen pro Domain inklusive

 Zugriff per IMAP auf die Mailboxen

Hintergrund ist, ich möchte meine eigene Cloud, welche derzeit auf einem vServer läuft, zukünftig daheim betreiben.

Der Aufwand für den Betrieb des eigenen Mailservers wird mir zu viel. Deshalb möchte ich diesen Dienst gerne in Zukunft "von der Stange" nutzen.

Da inzwischen der Internetzugang daheim schnell genug ist, um auch mal von remote mal was von dort zu laden, ist das für mich die logische Konsequenz.

----------

## mike155

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren bei 1&1 (IONOS) und kann eigentlich nur Gutes berichten! Schau mal bei den Webhosting-Angeboten (runterscrollen). Wenn Du keinen Web-Server braucht, schaue direkt bei den Mail- oder Domain-Angeboten.

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Ich bin seit vielen Jahren bei 1&1 (IONOS) und kann eigentlich nur Gutes berichten! Schau mal bei den Webhosting-Angeboten (runterscrollen). Wenn Du keinen Web-Server braucht, schaue direkt bei den Mail- oder Domain-Angeboten.

 

AFAIK bietet 1&1 keine API an um DNS Einträge zu bearbeiten (nur über eine webfrontend ist das möglich), wenn das für tazinblack sehr wichtig ist.

----------

## tazinblack

Besser spät als nie   :Embarassed: 

Also ich hab das jetzt bei NetCup. Dort gibts ne API, über die man für seine Domains den DNS von denen anpassen kann.

Sehr feine Sache. Falls so was mal jemand sucht.

----------

## l3u

Noch viel später, aber evtl. auch interessant:

Was richtig gut ist, ist ein Cloud-Server bei Hetzner. Da hast du volle Kontrolle über alles. Musst halt aber auch alles (alles, alles ;-) selber machen.

----------

